# DIY Gasket Cutter



## MrWhoopee (Nov 16, 2019)

It seems like I am constantly buy new gas caps for one car/engine or another. Invariably it's because the gasket has failed. I have hand cut some in the past with less than pleasing results. I ordered a 12" square of 1/16 Buna-N rubber (gasoline resistant) and then looked into gasket cutters. They can be ordered for about $25, but why spend that kind of money when I can spend half a day making one myself. I found plans for one online, but while quite nice it was just too complex to suit me. I always shoot for Stupidly Simple Designs (trademark applied for), so here's what I came up with:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Made from a rough piece of 1" sq. aluminum, some 1/2 and 3/4 dia. steel, a short 1/4 in. spring, a couple of 4-40 screws, a single edge razor blade and a 4 penny nail. My original intent was to use it by hand but that just didn't work. 80 rpm in the spindle of the mill cuts a (nearly) perfect circle. I used double sided tape to hold it down while cutting the ID. There are still some slight imperfections to the finished product, but it's more than close enough for the girls I date.


----------



## whitmore (Nov 16, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> I have hand cut some in the past ... then looked into gasket cutters.
> I always shoot for Stupidly Simple Designs



Lovely; I'd substitute one of the replacement blades for snap-off utility knives, because (1) it worked out well when I needed
a wood-veneer for edging plywood, (2) i have more of those than single-blade razor blades.
Not as  sharp, but stupidly sturdy and clamp-able.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 16, 2019)

whitmore said:


> Lovely; I'd substitute one of the replacement blades for snap-off utility knives, because (1) it worked out well when I needed
> a wood-veneer for edging plywood, (2) i have more of those than single-blade razor blades.


 
I chose the single edge razor blades for the same reason, I have a large supply. The design I found online used a utility knife blade, but I'm short on those and the razor blades are sharper.


----------

